# Wyoming elk hunt 2019



## P&Y III (Jan 9, 2010)

My self and 2 buddies are collecting points for a Wyoming elk hunt. Our target date is the fall of 2019. We have not yet booked with an outfitter. Looking for recommendation. Any comments good or bad is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm going with a buddy next fall. We're hunting with Swift Creek Outfitters in unit 71. We did a ton of research last fall and narrowed it down to them and Big Horn Outfitters (Dustin Decroo). They were two very different hunts, with the hunt in the Big Horn Mtns being more vehicle based and the one we chose being a hard-core, back-country hunt. We decided to do the hard one while we're young.  We called a ton of references and had across the board positive feedback on both. I also had a personal recommendation from someone I know who'd hunted with Swift Creek in the past. All that said, you better get on it if you want to book for 2019. The good outfitters are filling up or already full. We booked about this time last year for 2018 and took the last two archery spots available.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

SnS Outfitters. I believe a person needs 3PPS to draw in their hunt unit in the SW foothills of the Bighorns. It is 100% horseback hunting. A year ago all the hunters in camp filled tags except for four of us, I was being a bit picky. Those last four of us filled early the next day. Probably saw, without exaggeration, close to 1000 head the first day. One herd of near 500 accounted for most of that number. They also love cow hunters and give a pretty good deal to hunters that want to add a cow to their bull hunt. I am going again when I accumulate another three PPs or when I can find someone to go with that has enough points that will average three between us. Check them out. FM


----------



## kudumaned (Jan 4, 2010)

Forest Meister said:


> SnS Outfitters. I believe a person needs 3PPS to draw in their hunt unit in the SW foothills of the Bighorns. It is 100% horseback hunting. A year ago all the hunters in camp filled tags except for four of us, I was being a bit picky. Those last four of us filled early the next day. Probably saw, without exaggeration, close to 1000 head the first day. One herd of near 500 accounted for most of that number. They also love cow hunters and give a pretty good deal to hunters that want to add a cow to their bull hunt. I am going again when I accumulate another three PPs or when I can find someone to go with that has enough points that will average three between us. Check them out. FM


FM what was the average score of the bulls shot? Which week did you go 7K for an elk hunt ain't cheap.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

kudumaned said:


> FM what was the average score of the bulls shot? Which week did you go 7K for an elk hunt ain't cheap.


Couldn't say for sure what the average score was because I really do not know. What I can tell you is that my bull was about 270 or so according to the guide. A couple of the bulls were considerably larger than mine and I did see bigger animals. 

With the numbers of elk on that ranch I am sure a person could get shooting at a 300 class bull if he so desired, that is what I will be looking for next time. Might have to hunt three or four days to do it though, which would be much longer than most hunters waited before pulling the trigger. It was a five day hunt but 14 of the hunters were done by sunset on the first day and the rest of us by noon the second so the average time before a hunter filled a tag was measured in hours, maybe six or seven hours, not days. 

As for when I went, it was the first week. That is probably the best time if large antlers are the primary goal but with the relatively light pressure on the ranch elk from other areas move onto it as soon as the shooting starts. The down side to the first week is that some of the horses may not have been ridden in a while and might not be used to tenderfoot riders. 

The price of the hunt is now higher than when I booked and is sure to get higher still but IMO it was and is well worth it. Outside of Yellowstone Park in the pre wolf days, I have never seen so much game in one place at one time. FM


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

And seeing that Forest Meister was there, they probably have Hot Tubs too. lol

Kevin


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

buckykm1 said:


> And seeing that Forest Meister was there, they probably have Hot Tubs too. lol
> 
> Kevin


No Kevin, they only had private showers (and flush toilets, propane heat, a camp cook, etc.). There are times when one must forgo certain creature comforts to better understand the uncivilized hunting conditions our forefathers experienced. This was one of those times.......but thank heaven I tagged out early so I could leave. FM


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I will have 8 points in 2018. I am thinking of applying for unit 7 in 2019. I will most likely book with someone since I have so much invested.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

kingfisher 11 said:


> I will have 8 points in 2018. I am thinking of applying for unit 7 in 2019. I will most likely book with someone since I have so much invested.


I'm sure you've looked at this, but the regular draw for Unit 7 took 9 points to guarantee a tag this year. In the special draw, 70% of applicants with 8 points received a tag. With point creep, these could be up another full point by 2019. On the other hand, tag prices went up substantially for 2018 (now $692 for regular elk and $1268 for special elk), so maybe there will be some folks dropping out of the point game. 

I was looking at Unit 7 and 45 for awhile as I built points (I would have had 6 going into the 2018 draw), but got frustrated with the point creep and how far out it was going to be before I could draw. I finally decided to book a general hunt and get on with it. I'm not sure I'll get back into buying points (other than to get another general tag) once I get back from this hunt.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

kingfisher 11 said:


> I will have 8 points in 2018. I am thinking of applying for unit 7 in 2019. I will most likely book with someone since I have so much invested.


Some units are well worth waiting for. If a person just wants to shoot a bull elk there are lots of places in Colorado one can hunt and do it with an OTC tag. With a little research one can find reasonably priced hunts where decent 5x5 and some 6x6 bulls can be taken. In fact, if a person has never hunted elk, bagging a modest bull in Colorado might be a good starter so when a person gets a chance at a real wall hanger he would know it. FM


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Forest Meister said:


> Some units are well worth waiting for. If a person just wants to shoot a bull elk there are lots of places in Colorado one can hunt and do it with an OTC tag. With a little research one can find reasonably priced hunts where decent 5x5 and some 6x6 bulls can be taken. In fact, if a person has never hunted elk, bagging a modest bull in Colorado might be a good starter so when a person gets a chance at a real wall hanger he would know it. FM


I have a shoulder mount of my 6x6 300" bull from Montana public land. I don't plan on doing another mount so I would be happy even with a cow in CO. In Wyoming, what I have invested in years of building points and dollars I want a good bull. I have 6 deer points so I might even burn them first?

Did you apply as first choice unit for the general hunt? My understanding is you can list your preference unit first and if you don't draw but get a general tag as second choice you don't lose your points?


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

kingfisher 11 said:


> Did you apply as first choice unit for the general hunt? My understanding is you can list your preference unit first and if you don't draw but get a general tag as second choice you don't lose your points?


I did. Unfortunately, the days of drawing a general tag as your second choice are over. General tags in the regular draw required 2 points this year.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

kingfisher 11 said:


> I have a shoulder mount of my 6x6 300" bull from Montana public land. I don't plan on doing another mount so I would be happy even with a cow in CO. In Wyoming, what I have invested in years of building points and dollars I want a good bull. I have 6 deer points so I might even burn them first?
> 
> Did you apply as first choice unit for the general hunt? My understanding is you can list your preference unit first and if you don't draw but get a general tag as second choice you don't lose your points?


What WMU05 said. BUT, if the economy were to take a nosedive like it did back in the 2000's that could change in a year and some real deals on last minute hunts can show up too. FM


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

WMU05 said:


> I did. Unfortunately, the days of drawing a general tag as your second choice are over. General tags in the regular draw required 2 points this year.


Seems like everything has changed for sure. I know for a while you were almost guaranteed to draw the Montana combination tag but last year I know guys who did not draw.
I won't be going in 2018 since I already committed to two hunts in Saskatchewan. If I don't do the family vacation this year I might consider doing a KS hunt again or something closer to home. My daughter is going to college in Iowa. I do have some points there to. I would like to get a elk, even a cow for the meat.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

kingfisher 11 said:


> Seems like everything has changed for sure. I know for a while you were almost guaranteed to draw the Montana combination tag but last year I know guys who did not draw.
> I won't be going in 2018 since I already committed to two hunts in Saskatchewan. If I don't do the family vacation this year I might consider doing a KS hunt again or something closer to home. My daughter is going to college in Iowa. I do have some points there to. I would like to get a elk, even a cow for the meat.


Let me know what you decide to do for 2019. I will also have 8 pts in 2018. I missed this year or it would be 9.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

It’s 2019. I’m curious what you ended up doing?


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> It’s 2019. I’m curious what you ended up doing?


I'm heading to Montana in about 2 weeks, with all the Snow they have been getting I'm just hoping that I can get to my Campsite and Hunting spots.
I'll let you know how it went when I get back

Kevin


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

buckykm1 said:


> I'm heading to Montana in about 2 weeks, with all the Snow they have been getting I'm just hoping that I can get to my Campsite and Hunting spots.
> I'll let you know how it went when I get back
> 
> Kevin


What outfitter did you end up going with?

Good luck! We're looking forward to your pics of Big Dead Elk. LOL.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> What outfitter did you end up going with?
> 
> Good luck! We're looking forward to your pics of Big Dead Elk. LOL.


Thank you.
I don't use a Outfitter, I'm Strictly a DIY guy.

Kevin


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

buckykm1 said:


> Thank you.
> I don't use a Outfitter, I'm Strictly a DIY guy.
> 
> Kevin


Nice! Good for you. Good luck!


----------

